# Retriever-R-Trainer + BumperBoy Bumpers



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anybody know if BumperBoy bumpers will work on the Retriever-R-Trainer? It is the same type mechanism, but I'm not sure id the shaft diameter is the same.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

No, they won't interchange. BB is smaller diameter.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Scary - I was just about to ask the same thing.

Been thinking about picking up a Retriever-R-Trainer to shoot decent marks from the line when I train alone - guess I'll have to buy bumpers to go with it.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

The reason I was asking is that I'm looking at the John Boy launchers and it looks like they incorporate the Retrie-R-Trainer as the launching mechanism. It would've been nice to be able to use the BB bumpers instead of the canvas ones.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Heard yesterday that Lucky dog launchers are the same size as the BB? Anyone know for a fact?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Dave Combs said:


> Heard yesterday that Lucky dog launchers are the same size as the BB? Anyone know for a fact?


Yes, they fit on the shaft.

I have not fired either bumper from the other launcher.

Joe Miano


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

Lucky Launchers will fire BB bumpers. Drew straws just yesterday to see who would be first to fire. Throws BB bumper w/ streamer about 1/3 the distance as a normal bumper.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Just read on gundog supply that RRT bumpers are compatible with lucky dog launchers. http://www.gundogsupply.com/rrt-ldl001.html 

So why is it that BB bumpers won't fit the RRT if they fit the LD?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Lucky Launchers will fire BB bumpers. Drew straws just yesterday to see who would be first to fire. Throws BB bumper w/ streamer about 1/3 the distance as a normal bumper.


Hew,

How this compare distance wise with how far the Bumper Boy throws the bumpers? 

Anthony


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I apologize to everyone. I was wrong on my original post. BB bumpers WILL fit on Retriever trainer launcher. 

Sorry,
Sean


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

With red shells, and stock anchored against my thigh, the Lucky Launcher will throw a BumperBoy bumper (w/ streamer) about 40 to 50 yards with a nice arc (45 degree + angle). So to answer your question....about the same distance a BB throws a BB bumper. 

I love the BB bumpers and use them often for hand-thrown marks.


----------

